# FROZEN BLAST TRANSFER



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Girls..

I'm starting a medicated FET cycle soon and I'm wondering when the transfer is likely to be? Just about to start the pill anyday (waiting on af) which I have to take for 21 days, and then I'll start down reg sniffer on last day of pill. I know I'll have a scan between days 2-5 of af following pill but how long after that will transfer be? Is it 14 days later or different for everyone depending on lining thickness? 

Also we are having frozen blasts transfered, has anyone been successful with frozen blasts? I've only read 2 live births on here with frozen blasts so am obviously worried we maybe be wasting precious time    

Good Luck To Everyone  

Maria xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Ive got 5 week old twins ...... they were frozen embryos once defrosted they took them to blasts before ET ...... 

GOOD LUCK !

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi MJP

I am having natural FET at the moment.  I had a scan at cd10 and my lining was 10mm which the cons said was fab.  I then had to pee on a stick to detect my surge which I got on Thursday which was cd17.  Ovulation happens between 24 and 36 hours after the surge and my frostie is a blastocyst so will go back 5 days after ovulation which is scheduled for next Weds which will be cd23.  Not sure if it works out different for medicated cycles.  Hope its of some help though x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Maria,
don't know if I can help at all-but yesterday got a feint +ve from frozen blast-stronger today.Bit of loss & having Beta HCG on Mon-so got a long way to go yet-but it's still a BFP.And that was with a slow day 6 grade Blast-also slow low grade after thawing-embryologist advised against transfer even.
So there's a huge chance you can succeed with frozen blasts.

Our transfer was approx 6 days(for 6 day blast) after when ovulation would have normally taken place had I not been on a medicated cycle.This cycle was different to the others i had-this cycle although medicated is running roughly to time of my natural cycle-started downreg  & Progynova on days 2 & 3 of cycle got scan after 10 days of tabs.Hope that's not too confusing.I was once told that once the lining reached the required thickness-as long as medication stays same there can be slight delays in transfer without interefering with success-eg if clinic not open on week end.Different clinics do have variations on how they time things.That's why some clinics prefer Medicated FET-they can have more control over schedule.

Good luck   

congratulations Hope  
love Libra.xx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Libra - good luck for your Beta on Monday. I am intending to have a FET with 2 frozen blasts in June, just hoping that they both defrost OK.

Maria - wishing you good luck with your FET. 

Does anyone know if blasts have a better or worse defrost success rate than 2 or 3 day embryos?  

Jules


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Girls.. 

Thanks very much for your replies, I'm starting down reg tomorrow now so won't be long till we get our bubbas back!    

Panda - Wishing you loads and loads of luck for your transfer in 2 days hun, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! Be strong blasto!!         

Libra - Really hope you've had good news today!!      

Ms Mineva - Roll on June! Good luck hun    

Hope 2 B - Wow you have given me loads and loads of hope! Twins!! fantastic!!   

Maria xx


----------

